# If you work 40 hours in a week you get deactivated?



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Runner has it if you have been working full time (40 hours for flex) then your time is limited. They simply say you didn't follow customer notes and terminate your contract. This is a permanent deactivation not a submit appeals and get your gig back. Anyone else feel this is happening?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Runner has it if you have been working full time (40 hours for flex) then your time is limited. They simply say you didn't follow customer notes and terminate your contract. This is a permanent deactivation not a submit appeals and get your gig back. Anyone else feel this is happening?


There are quite a few drivers on this board that get 40 hours. Of course NONE that I know of out of DMI2. Basically that's the cap at most locations, some have higher caps, but the only thing that i've heard happens is once you "cap out" you don't get blocks until the week resets.......I have no clue anymore what actually is considered the "work week" though.

If you get a lot of "didn't follow customer instruction" emails...well that could be a problem. I've honestly never seen one and I know for sure I didn't follow some customers instructions. Sometimes i'm moving so fast I simply forget to even look at the instructions.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I have noticed an increase in deactivations recently for small stuff like missing just one block, of being late on just one delivery, but I also feel like the people posting about being deactivated aren't being completely honest; like yes you probably finally got deactivated by just having one late delivery *this *week, but how is your overall record with Amazon?

I don't think working 40 hours/week has anything to do with it -- there's no reason for them to deactivate someone for working the maximum number of hours that they allow us to work.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I heard of a few deactivations this week for late deliveries. Part-time people though.


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I have noticed an increase in deactivations recently for small stuff like missing just one block, of being late on just one delivery, but I also feel like the people posting about being deactivated aren't being completely honest; like yes you probably finally got deactivated by just having one late delivery *this *week, but how is your overall record with Amazon?
> 
> I don't think working 40 hours/week has anything to do with it -- there's no reason for them to deactivate someone for working the maximum number of hours that they allow us to work.


Can't we work more than 40 hours?


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

It might have to do with working 40 hours= high volume and 2 or 3 strikes and your done. Unlike customer not receiving packages this count doesn't reset or take into consideration that your volume is much higher then a part timer. Not sure. But I think if you work long time as a full timer you might be putting Amazon at risk because your not dot certified like all full time commercial drivers are expected. Recently went through fed ex hiring process and even if you drive a class c, you have to be dot certified and a doctor has to clear you and send paper work into dmv. Had to do drug test, eye test, hearing test and more


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

AF guy, I did pick up a lyft rider / AM wh worker, she did recognized, the other day to DLA5. Said they have been more stricked on deacts there. It was a short ride so I couldn't ask everything. Mostly cause, what I wanted to ask wasn't going in direction I wanted togo. It seemed like she didn't know to much. I should of asked if deacts come out of Seattle or will they do it from the wh itself. They tell us deacts come out of Seattle but I bet the wh does it. I did get that she said there are about 700 drivers out of DLA5 yet at times there are not enough. smh...


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Runner has it if you have been working full time (40 hours for flex) then your time is limited. They simply say you didn't follow customer notes and terminate your contract. This is a permanent deactivation not a submit appeals and get your gig back. Anyone else feel this is happening?


Yes that s happening!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> It might have to do with working 40 hours= high volume and 2 or 3 strikes and your done. Unlike customer not receiving packages this count doesn't reset or take into consideration that your volume is much higher then a part timer. Not sure. But I think if you work long time as a full timer you might be putting Amazon at risk because your not dot certified like all full time commercial drivers are expected. Recently went through fed ex hiring process and even if you drive a class c, you have to be dot certified and a doctor has to clear you and send paper work into dmv. Had to do drug test, eye test, hearing test and more


I'm not sure that's correct, if anything they're more lenient about deactivations when you're working more hours weekly because your reliability & successful deliveries percentage isn't effected as much if you miss a block/late forfeit a block or have an undeliverable in one week; if I remember correctly, you always need to be at 90% or higher in your weekly summary. I know this is true because my friend just got deactivated last week for missing just one block in a week where he only worked 6 hours total and his reliability percentage wasn't high enough for him to be saved.

also, FYI, UPS pays higher than FedEx


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I'm not sure that's correct, if anything they're more lenient about deactivations when you're working more hours weekly because your reliability & successful deliveries percentage isn't effected as much if you miss a block/late forfeit a block or have an undeliverable in one week; if I remember correctly, you always need to be at 90% or higher in your weekly summary. I know this is true because my friend just got deactivated last week for missing just one block in a week where he only worked 6 hours total and his reliability percentage wasn't high enough for him to be saved.
> 
> also, FYI, UPS pays higher than FedEx


I never ever in 10 months had anything other then 100% reliability rating. When I got DEACTIVATED my missing package count was zero and reliability rating was 100%

They can simply say you didn't follow customer notes and you can't prove any different.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> I never ever in 10 months had anything other then 100% reliability rating. When I got DEACTIVATED my missing package count was zero and reliability rating was 100%
> 
> They can simply say you didn't follow customer notes and you can't prove any different.


 some Kkk , Nazis or white supremacists reported you even if you follow their instructions! Drivers always guilty even if you have prove that you are not guilty! Amazon don't care ! You are replaceable!



amazonflexguy said:


> Runner has it if you have been working full time (40 hours for flex) then your time is limited. They simply say you didn't follow customer notes and terminate your contract. This is a permanent deactivation not a submit appeals and get your gig back. Anyone else feel this is happening?


On your email deactivation there is a link , click on it and you can file an appeal !


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Marco55 said:


> some Kkk , Nazis or white supremacists reported you even if you follow their instructions! Drivers always guilty even if you have prove that you are not guilty! Amazon don't care ! You are replaceable!
> 
> On your email deactivation there is a link , click on it and you can file an appeal !


I did appeal. It took 2 weeks for them to send me a response back saying nope your permanently DEACTIVATED



amazonflexguy said:


> I did appeal. It took 2 weeks for them to send me a response back saying nope your permanently DEACTIVATED


Kkk shit. Lol ya kkk shit from blue vest guy running shit.... could be some old lady that likes to complain


----------

